# Nadir v. Apex



## Flanders (Feb 23, 2017)

*The coming midterm elections pits Democrats fighting for their lives trying to avoid sinking to the nadir, while Republicans are heading for the apex:*

Near a nadir of political power, Democrats across the country say their comeback must begin with key races next year — and warn that failure to make big gains in state races in 2018 will doom them to another decade in the minority in Washington.​ 
Democrats face fierce urgency of 2018
           By Reid Wilson - 02/22/17 06:00 AM EST

Democrats face fierce urgency of 2018​
*THE INCOME TAX —— THE PARASITE CLASS —— COERCED CHARITY —— COLLECTIVISM —— SOCIALISM/COMMUNISM —— THEOCRACY —— DEMOCRACY —— THE UNITED NATIONS —— POSITIVE RIGHTS *

​
*Whatever conservative Tea Party Americans choose to define Democrat party ideology it has to be defeated for more than a decade. Should Democrats make the slightest comeback in 2018 they will inevitably lie their way back to enough power to destroy this country forever with tax dollars. They came close to doing just that under Obama & Company. 

Bottom line: Do not count on establishment Republicans opposing Democrats and their media mouths when they fallback on the magic word “Bipartisan.” Whenever that terrible, terrible, word is heard across the land Tea Party conservatives should respond with “Do not give congressional Democrats a bandage. Let them bleed out.”

NOTE: There is a long list of bipartisan legislation that advanced Socialism/Communism, but you cannot name one that benefitted conservative Americans. 

Finally, never forget that when Democrats had it all they cut this country’s throat —— then they stood back and called for more blood.*


----------



## PurpleOwl (Feb 23, 2017)

is the tea party still a thing? I thought you guys were calling yourselves the alt right now?


----------



## Flanders (Feb 23, 2017)

PurpleOwl said:


> is the tea party still a thing?


*To PurpleOwl: You better believe it. Nothing like applying the coup de grâce to the Democrat party can revitalize the Tea Party Movement faster.*


PurpleOwl said:


> I thought you guys were calling yourselves the alt right now?


*To PurpleOwl: What a clever boots you are. Did you get that one from Democrats who tried, and failed, to lay their definition of “alt right” on Tea Party conservatism?*


----------



## Flanders (Feb 23, 2017)

*I never waste time on anything Fat Mike says, but this headline caught my attention: *

Michael Moore: Anti-Trump Town Hall Protests ‘Makes the Tea Party Look Like Preschool’​*
The rotund Hollywood mouth goes on to say:*

“I’ve never seen anything like this in my lifetime, and I go back to the anti-Vietnam War days in my youth. This is an incredible, incredible turnout.”  

   He continued, “I’m telling you folks, who are younger, this hasn’t happened since 1970. You’d have to go back that far, before Kent State, before where you saw crowds like this, and even then you didn’t see middle class. You didn’t see grandmas.’​
by Pam Key
           22 Feb 2017

Michael Moore: Anti-Trump Town Hall Protests 'Makes the Tea Party Look Like Preschool' - Breitbart​
*Tubby forgot to tell youngsters that Town Hall protests were organized by, and for, hardcore Democrat activists who came armed with rude behavior.*

*VIDEO*  ▼  

Angry voters continue to flood Republican town halls

*More importantly, today’s “protests” are unattended by voluntary participants, while the folks who flooded Tea Party protests against Obama came did not have to be prodded. Indeed, Obama unintentionally created a movement, while the Democrat party is scrapping the bottom of the barrel struggling to survive.*




http://www.languageties.com/sites/d...exical/scrape-the-bottom-of-the-barrel-en.jpg

*p.s. Tea Party conservatives wanted nothing more than to reaffirm constitutional Rights for every American, while Democrats want nothing more than to hold onto a seat at the public trough paid for by the very conservatives they despise.*


----------



## Flanders (Feb 23, 2017)

*Every Democrat cites healthcare. Every one of the them is very careful to avoid preaching the totality of the welfare state. In short: There would be no parasite class if healthcare was the only thing Democrats had. Listen to Nutso Nancy spout the standard healthcare mantra that always includes “THE CHILDREN”: *

​
*Hell, if healthcare was the welfare state’s only program taxpayers are forced to fund there would be more than enough money left over to feed every hungry child in the world.*

*XXXXX*​


Flanders said:


> Do not count on establishment Republicans opposing Democrats and their media mouths when they fallback on the magic word “Bipartisan.”


*Sad to say this “Republican” was reelected in 2016:*

As long as the Alaska legislature wants to keep the massive Medicaid expansion enacted under the Affordable Care Act Republican Sen. Lisa Murkowski won’t vote to repeal it. However, there is little doubt that the Alaska state legislature did not want the Medicaid expansion in the first place, and it’s unclear whether they still want it at all.​
GOP senator won’t vote to repeal Obamacare Medicaid expansion
           Kaitlyn Schallhorn

GOP senator won’t vote to repeal Obamacare Medicaid expansion​


----------

